# Quantim vs. 3M encoders



## sambone (Aug 5, 2008)

I would be interested to hear how others like the Quantim encoder.  We have just switched to it.
Any thought or comments out there?
Sam


----------



## dmaec (Aug 5, 2008)

I switched in April (new position). HATED it at first, getting used to it now. REALLY miss 3M!  Thankfully, my supervisor is trying to get 3M for us, hopefully by January 09 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

